# Canada Parliament Shooting



## Steven F (Oct 22, 2014)

Totally popped open Reddit for my daily dose of random news and came across this thread. Absolutely crazy! How did a shooter get into the building? I've been to see the US Senate and Congress in-action and you could never have gotten into the building with a gun, so it's a bit strange to me.

There are three separate shootings. FYI.

One at the Parliament, one at a war memorial, and another I'm not 100% sure where it is. As many as 5 gunmen.

Reddit Live Thread

Live News Video


----------



## Francisco (Oct 22, 2014)

God damn.

I know people hate Harper but...

Francisco


----------



## oneilonline (Oct 22, 2014)

The gov threat warnings were saying something may happen in Canada for some time now...

The last I read the news first thing this morning it was just the Canada war memorial...lot has happened in the past 4 hours!


----------



## Steven F (Oct 22, 2014)

oneilonline said:


> The gov threat warnings were saying something may happen in Canada for some time now...
> 
> The last I read the news first thing this morning it was just the Canada war memorial...lot has happened in the past 4 hours!


Three facilities by up to five shooters. That's a planned and coordinated attack. I'm very curious as to who is going to claim credit.


----------



## Eric1212 (Oct 22, 2014)

1 suspect who travelled between two facilities (Memorial and The Hill) has been confirmed. Everything else is still under investigation. 



Steven F said:


> Absolutely crazy! How did a shooter get into the building?


He entered a public tax-funded building, just like any Canadian citizen would. No real story has been confirmed yet, but apparently he was able to drive a car close enough to the building, that by the time someone noticed he had got out with a gun, he had already fired additional shots.   No injuries in the building though. The soldier who was shot (confirmed dead a few hours ago) was guarding the memorial (across the road from the Parliament buildings). 

This all comes a day after another "terror attack" in Quebec, where a solider was also killed at a Service Canada building near Montreal.  Very sad


----------



## Eric1212 (Oct 22, 2014)

Francisco said:


> God damn.
> 
> 
> I know people hate Harper but...
> ...


You guys (US citizens?) hate Harper? 



Steven F said:


> Three facilities by up to five shooters. That's a planned and coordinated attack. I'm very curious as to who is going to claim credit.


 

According to reports, the suspects (from both incidents) were "ISIS sympathizers".


----------



## Munzy (Oct 22, 2014)

Eric1212 said:


> You guys (US citizens?) hate Harper?
> 
> 
> 
> According to reports, the suspects (from both incidents) were "ISIS sympathizers".


Fran is Canadian, personally I do not know whom he is.


----------



## Nick (Oct 22, 2014)

We need to get our asses into Iraq ASAP and eliminate the problem before it grows even larger.


I'm serving in the New Zealand Army and our threat level in the past few weeks has gone up, more police are about, we have more people on 24/7 in camp and there's people on standby to go. It will kick off soon.


----------



## sleddog (Oct 22, 2014)

One gunman, who first shot the soldier at the War Memorial then travelled by car to the parliament buildings. After two volleys of gunfire inside he was shot and killed by security.

The soldier at the War Memorial was serving honour guard duty. He carried a rifle, but no bullets.


----------



## texteditor (Oct 22, 2014)

Nick said:


> We need to get our asses into Iraq ASAP and eliminate the problem before it grows even larger.


We tried this once, and now ISIS exists as a result


----------



## MannDude (Oct 22, 2014)

Are they claiming this is ISIS related? Haven't been able to keep up with it, been a busy day. Jeeze, the things a group can do with financial aid and weapons from America and our allies.

This is completely messed up. I'd expect new 'anti-terror' laws to be passed in Canada within the next month or so, a Canadian Patriot Act, if you will.

Will read more about it later.


----------



## Nick (Oct 22, 2014)

texteditor said:


> We tried this once, and now ISIS exists as a result


We got out before the job was done.


----------



## AndrewM (Oct 22, 2014)

Nick said:


> We got out before the job was done.


Didn't Obama release the "now" leader of ISIS from prison in 2009?


----------

